# Zeichen für Durchmesser Ø in Label darstellen



## JVolker (12. Mrz 2012)

gibt es einen Code um ein Durchmesserzeichen darzustellen ?? 

Ø


----------



## Gast2 (12. Mrz 2012)

Jedes JLabel kann html darstellen:

```
new JLabel("<html>&Oslash;</html>");
```


----------



## Schandro (12. Mrz 2012)

benutz einfach den String hier:
"\u00D8"


----------



## Fab1 (12. Mrz 2012)

```
public class Test {
  
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    
 
	  char c = '\u00D8';
	 
	 System.out.println(c);
  }
}
```

zu langsam :>


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Mrz 2012)

```
new JLabel("Ø")
```

???:L:bahnhof:


----------



## Gast2 (12. Mrz 2012)

... und zu falsch 

EDIT:
zu langsam :>


----------



## Fab1 (12. Mrz 2012)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> ... und zu falsch


Was?


----------



## JVolker (12. Mrz 2012)

Dankeschön.

Also ich habe jetzt mal ein paar sachen ausprobiert. bei System.out.println hat irgendwie nix gefunzt da kam immer irgendein dickes i mit zwei punkten drüber.

Im Label dagegen funzt es schon Dankeschön


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Mrz 2012)

Fab1 hat gesagt.:


> Was?



Du solltest auch die Überschriften lesen 

_"Zeichen Ø in Label darstellen"_


----------



## Schandro (12. Mrz 2012)

JVolker hat gesagt.:


> Also ich habe jetzt mal ein paar sachen ausprobiert. bei System.out.println hat irgendwie nix gefunzt da kam immer irgendein dickes i mit zwei punkten drüber.


Liegt am encoding deiner Konsole.


----------



## Marco13 (12. Mrz 2012)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> ```
> new JLabel("Ø")
> ```



Ich finde Sonderzeichen im Quelltext fragwürdig... Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man sich damit Probleme einhandeln kann, wenn das einmal von MacOS über Git auf einem Linux-Rechner mit VI bearbeitet und auf einem Windows-Buildserver compiliert wird... ???:L Würdest du auch chinesische Zeichen so unbedarft einfügen? Das haut auch heute noch die meisten Systeme raus  ) (Aber... vielleicht geht es in einem String sogar... ich nichts gegen den Variablennamen, den ich mal gesehen hatte, und der mit einem "å" anfing :autsch: )


----------



## Fab1 (12. Mrz 2012)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Du solltest auch die Überschriften lesen
> 
> _"Zeichen Ø in Label darstellen"_



ach eRaaaa Überschriften werden ganz klar überbewertet ueh:

so ganz falsch wars ja gar nicht 

```
JFrame frame = new JFrame("test");
	  char c = '\u00D8';
	  JLabel l = new JLabel(""+c);
	  frame.add(l);
	  frame.setSize(400, 400);
	  frame.setVisible(true);
```


----------



## CodeFun (12. Mrz 2012)

```
new JLabel([B][COLOR="Red"]""+c[/COLOR][/B]);
```
Dieser  Ansatz funktioniert zwar, ist jedoch wirklich übelste Art der Entwicklung!


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Mrz 2012)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Ø ? Wikipedia


----------



## Marco13 (13. Mrz 2012)

Meine Kristallkugel sagt mir, dass das Zeichen in diesem Fall für die "leere Menge" stehen sollte (auch wenn es dafür in den Tiefen von Unicode bestimmt ein eigenes Zeichen gibt)


----------



## bygones (13. Mrz 2012)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Ø ? Wikipedia


[ot]det var det sammen, som jeg tænkte om [/ot]


----------

